# LEEK meet Sun 14th January 2007!!! + 3pm Curry



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

.............................







......................
.......................................www.bluewater.co.uk.......................................... 
As usual guy's another meet if anyones up for it,at bluewater as before then onto the Wharf pub.

The next one is for the Sunday 14th January at 6pm in front of Marks and spencer as before.
Then onto the wharf pub for 6:45pm.

.............................







...........................























Pub 'the Wharf' http://www.shepherd-neame.co.uk/pubs/pubs.php?020890

Directions to pub if running late that day http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?pc=DA26QE 

Note to all newbies: 
New to the forum?Never been to a meet before? or just in the area. Now's the time to go to your first meet. 
Nobody expects you to know the ins and outs of a TT or any Audi.They just like you to turn up and have a laugh.
Theres plenty of people to ask questions and they are all happy to answer.
So come on guys and girls meet us for a couple of drinks or even something to eat.
Let me know if your up for it and ill make a list as before!! or just stay at home and watch songs of praise 

This month we are going to have a curry at 3pm ish at the local curry house Cliffe Spice.
It is Â£8.95 eat as much as you like , and you order it from the menu! 
Yes whatever you want (Excluding king prawn dishes) and as much as you want  









Forum members attending Cliffe Spice 3pm: 

1. Hornster
2. KevtoTTy + Mrs Totty
3. renton72
4. BAMTT
5. Dave_225Roadster
6. dave_uk
7. Donners


Forum members attending Bluewater at 6pm: 

1. Hornster
2. KevtoTTy + Mrs Totty
3. renton72
4. BAMTT
5. Dave_225Roadster
6. dave_uk
7. Donners

[/quote]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes please (x2)

K


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

stick me down please John.

Curry and Buewater


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can you put me down for both please

I will of course be modelling 2007's hottest fashion acessory










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Can you put me down for both please
> 
> I will of course be modelling 2007's hottest fashion acessory
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Along with this :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

We could start our own LEEK Orchestra with Chris on Bass and me on Percussion :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> Yes please (x2)
> 
> K


Oops

Meant for both curry + meet.

K


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Can't make this one I'm afraid. Will be on the slopes


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Not again im gonna miss it   , cant you make it sunday 20th   . shes getting fixed & dropped on the 15th with shiny new 18's, new induction & turbo hose, new K&N filter, spacers    if not i'll will be there in feb, with my new dvd flip screen & remap (i do love a christmas bonus!!!) .


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> Not again im gonna miss it   , cant you make it sunday 20th   . shes getting fixed & dropped on the 15th with shiny new 18's, new induction & turbo hose, new K&N filter, spacers    if not i'll will be there in feb, with my new dvd flip screen & remap (i do love a christmas bonus!!!) .


Can't do the 20th mate,im working  :wink:

Hope you had a good xmas!

John


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

thehornster said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > Not again im gonna miss it   , cant you make it sunday 20th   . shes getting fixed & dropped on the 15th with shiny new 18's, new induction & turbo hose, new K&N filter, spacers    if not i'll will be there in feb, with my new dvd flip screen & remap (i do love a christmas bonus!!!) .
> ...


Ok put me & the wife at the top of the list for curry & pub (promise to bring I.D :lol: :lol @ the feb meet.

Michael.


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Put me down for both please John

Cheers

Dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

L17MRL said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > L17MRL said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Will do :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Put me down for both please John
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Ok Dave :wink:


Like the sig pic :wink:


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

thehornster said:


> Ok Dave :wink:
> 
> 
> Like the sig pic :wink:


Cheers John, amazing what you can do with a phone propped on of a traffic cone.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Not sure about this one as i only get back to UK on tuesday...if i can, i will let ya know last minute.
jose


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> Not sure about this one as i only get back to UK on tuesday...if i can, i will let ya know last minute.
> jose


aprove meu friend.maybe vÃªem-no lÃ¡ :wink: (probably makes no sense at all :? :lol: )


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

John, foi uma boa tentativa.....e melhor que nada...como eu disse se poder la estarei...como de costume.............
Ate breve
Ze


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> John, foi uma boa tentativa.....e melhor que nada...como eu disse se poder la estarei...como de costume.............
> Ate breve
> Ze


"John, was a good attempt..... better than nothing... as I said if i'm able to I will be... as usual."

 Good old babel fish translator :lol:


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi all,

just realised I am not on the list as I forgot to say  so put me down for curry and bluewater plz.

dave_uk


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Keep forgeting to post.

I will be there of course! 

Curry! Curry! Curry! Curry! [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Donners said:


> Keep forgeting to post.
> 
> I will be there of course!
> 
> Curry! Curry! Curry! Curry! [smiley=toilet.gif]


Mixed grill its the only way


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Keep forgeting to post.
> ...


I had that and a curry last sunday! Well it does say eat what you like!!!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

BAMTT said:


> Donners said:
> 
> 
> > Keep forgeting to post.
> ...


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

:? Er i must have been lost for words :roll:


----------



## nolive (Aug 5, 2004)

have a vandaloo or two for me 

I will be in germany at the time you will be enjoying your curry, not sure I will get the same tasty ones down there 

Olivier


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

nolive said:


> have a vandaloo or two for me
> 
> I will be in germany at the time you will be enjoying your curry, not sure I will get the same tasty ones down there
> 
> Olivier


Go and have Bratwurst instead! :lol: :wink:
hoffen Sie, daÃŸ alles gut ist :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

See you all soon! 

2000 posts!!  :wink:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

thehornster said:


> See you all soon!
> 
> 2000 posts!!  :wink:


Congrats mate!

I may see all of you curry heads at the Wharf . :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > See you all soon!
> ...


Ahhh thanks mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Great laugh as usual :lol: :lol: 









Thanks for making the trek over Kev,good to see you again mate! :wink:

Heres next months meet  
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 140#854140


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Good to see you all again!

Just to say my wife was not impressed with the nasty odour in the bedroom this morning!   

Kev


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> Good to see you all again!
> 
> Just to say my wife was not impressed with the nasty odour in the bedroom this morning!
> 
> Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

thehornster said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you all again!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

John

Can you do me a favour, can you list the real names of the others along with the forum names so I can TRY and remember them for next time!

Cheers Bud!

K

aka Kevtotty

or K 7OTY (shall I...............shant I.............get the plate???)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Donners = Anthony
a18eem = Arif (normally there)
Nando = Ryan (normally there)
Rayrush1 = err Ray :wink: (normally there)
Superfly = Jose (normally there)
Dave_uk = :roll: Dave
Dave_225roadster = :roll: Dave  
Renton72 = Chris
BAMTT = Tony
thehornster = Lord Farquah! 

included the usual mob for next time!

Just get the plate! If your not careful someone else will get it and you'll be gutted.You can allways sell it on again :?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> John
> 
> Can you do me a favour, can you list the real names of the others along with the forum names so I can TRY and remember them for next time!
> 
> ...


Good to see everyone yesterday. A good afternoon / evening as usual.

Kev,

Remember Tomy (BAMTT) is the one that is always talking about Blowbacks! :wink: :lol:

Chris

PS Get the plate. As John says, you will regret it if someone snaps it up.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> John
> 
> Can you do me a favour, can you list the real names of the others along with the forum names so I can TRY and remember them for next time!
> 
> ...


Good to see everyone yesterday. A good afternoon / evening as usual.

Kev,

Remember Tony (BAMTT) is the one that is always talking about Blowbacks! :wink: :lol:

See you next time

Chris

PS Get the plate. As John says, you will regret it if someone snaps it up.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Before i forget this where to get all the mobile phone games from
http://mysonik.com/modules/mydownloads/

and this is how to do it
http://www.letsmoto.com/flash/sonik.html

Pass it on to all your mates who have a sony ericsson .these games usualy cost around Â£3 to download!

Also this site for bargains.Dave (roadster) this is where you could have got the tom tom one for about Â£150 http://www.hotukdeals.com/main.html


----------

